# Goggle recommendations



## 0kev_ (May 31, 2013)

Hey guys!

Currently on the search for new goggles! Was hoping if you guys could recommend a few.

I had done a bit of research on Oakleys but I don't think they're worth while purchasing due to its price tag and functionality. 

I was also considering Electrics, Anon, Spy, Dragons - possibly something that is wide lens. 

I wanna know what you guys think. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Ones that fit ya face the best!!!!!

* And helmet if ya wear one!!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

mizu kuma said:


> ones that fit ya face the best!!!!!
> 
> * and helmet if ya wear one!!!!!


+1..........


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i've had all sorts of brands but always go back to oakley. i know they are pricey but to me well worth it as they are the best fitting, best looking, have the most options for lenses and now (IMO) have the best lens switching system. I've got brand new oakley air brakes and they are probably my favourite piece of gear.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

ryannorthcott said:


> i've had all sorts of brands but always go back to oakley. i know they are pricey but to me well worth it as they are the best fitting, best looking, have the most options for lenses and now (IMO) have the best lens switching system. I've got brand new oakley air brakes and they are probably my favourite piece of gear.


Yah,I have airbrakes and the lense switching system is great. And optical quality is superb.


----------



## 0kev_ (May 31, 2013)

I too was really keen on purchasing the Airbrakes however I tried them on in asian fit (fit better on me) and in Australia, it is very difficult to purchase asian fits with the lens I wanted.

By the way - what kind of field of view do Airbrakes have?


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

I got my Oakleys from Steep and Cheap, so not too pricey. I think they're pretty done with winter now though.


----------



## 0kev_ (May 31, 2013)

pennyring said:


> I got my Oakleys from Steep and Cheap, so not too pricey. I think they're pretty done with winter now though.


Where! and How! Assuming your'e from AUS too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The absolute best goggles in the game are swag goggles. Try to score them at all cost.

The 2nd best is the ultra discount item. 

The newest $300 pair are cute for fashion show at the chalet, however, especially if you spend double for the HUD.


----------



## 0kev_ (May 31, 2013)

Narrowed my search down-

Looking at EG2's or APX - alternatively EG2.5's or APXs (depending on physical fitment)


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have the oakley canopys and i prefer them over the EG2 as they just seem to fit and feel better on my face. 

I also have the air brakes as well and while it's easier to change lens, the like the field of vision better on the canopys.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

0kev_ said:


> Where! and How! Assuming your'e from AUS too.


Daily Deals - Discount Outdoor Clothing & Gear | Steep & Cheap

It looks like they ship to Australia.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I wouldn't go for apx's, myself and several mates have had issues with the clips on the lenses snapping and also the outer film on the lenses peeling off.


----------



## 0kev_ (May 31, 2013)

So I decided to go with the EG2's because i like the field of view.

The APX's were nice but when I wore it on compared to the EG2, I could see the foam inside which reduce the vision - which I didn't like


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

I usually go back to Dragon. I have a pair or Anons that I don't use often, I also really like my Von Zippers but I go back to the Dragon Alliance. Just most comfortable to me.


----------



## burton.snow3 (Mar 26, 2014)

dragon apx .... really good goggles


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

burton.snow3 said:


> dragon apx .... really good goggles


looking at these for me and my gf, but can someone explain me one thing. There is APX and APXS, which is smaller, but in one e-shop I see APX-m and APXS-m, whats that? M for medium or what? Same goes with NFX and NFXS, but in that shop, besides APX, APXS, NFX NFXS I see APX-m, APXS-m, NFX-m, NFXS-m...

I guess it's just retailers mistakes with these m and L letters.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have 4 pairs of Oakley Crowbars, and a set of Airwaves, with the snow 1.5 HUD after the 1st version proved problematic, the 1.5's are even worse, so Oakley are refunding for me...!!!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

And one more thing. I see that same lenses for different models are not actually the same. For example: yellow blue ion: 45-55% light in NFX, 60-70% in AFX, 60-70% rogue, 35-45% D1, 35-45% D2, DX, DXS. Mistake? Or Rogue and AFX are more clear because they have spherical, not only cilyndrical lenses? And this goes not only for Yellow-blue ion, but also yellow, amber etc...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

There are only the APX and APXS currently with the APXS being slightly smaller. Lenses are exactly the same across models as far as color and tinting. However due to the shape and size of lens light transfer will differ. A flat lens like in the NFX will, by the numbers, be different but thats just becuase of the way a cylindrical lens affects light vs a flat lens.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> There are only the APX and APXS currently with the APXS being slightly smaller. Lenses are exactly the same across models as far as color and tinting. However due to the shape and size of lens light transfer will differ. A flat lens like in the NFX will, by the numbers, be different but thats just becuase of the way a cylindrical lens affects light vs a flat lens.


Any ideas on sizing? I have (I think) pretty big head, I wear L/XL helmet and head is like 60 cm, APX, NFX and D1 are large fit and will be OK, no doubt, but what about Rogue? Its written in Dragons website, that Rogue, D2, DX, APXS and NFXS are medium fit, will they be to small for me? Rogue are the best deal for me, they got spherical lenses, looks great and once I ride with a helmet - frameless goggles looses most of its beauty. So fcking tired of living in a place where we don't have much snow gear... 

Then my GFs turn, she is the opposite, wears XS/S helmet, DXS is her way (small fit)? all medium fits will be to big, I think.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The APX is HUGE, the APXS is still pretty large. I wear a Large helmet and the APX for one of my setups and its a pretty tight fit, almost not enough room with the brim on my Bern helmet. However the field of vision on these are incredible. 

I wouldn't sacrifice going down to the Rogue or DX or anything in that range from Dragon. High quality still sure, but you can find large frame, large field of view goggles for the same price or less than those that are just as nice. Old model EG2s are pretty available and then they have the eg2.5 for a slightly smaller frame like the APXS. There's also Grayne goggles which are super nice and have been really well received on the forum. I have MTNs from them and they offer massive vision but the frame is a tad smaller than my APX goggles so I often wear them on helmet days. I hear with a helmet the Grayne GTOs are the way to go though as the vision is about equal but the outer profile of the goggle is slimmed down.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Your gf you may want to go small on though from Dragon possibly. Smith also makes some small frame goggles. If you have a shop by you anywhere it's worth going and trying on a few pair.


----------

